# Not bragging, just sharing...



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm prefacing this with: This will be my final milestone thread. Maybe not forever, but at least until I hit like a million books. 

But as of right now, I've officially sold 100, 125 books since April 15, 2010. 

I'm saying this because A) I'm very excited, B) I never thought I would sell this many books, and C) so many people still believe that self-published authors can't make it and aren't making it.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, baby!  Whoo hoooooooooo!

Camille


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

That's brilliant, Amanda - and a very well deserved success. 100K is a great benchmark.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow--that's beyond awesome!  You are inspirational and motivational!

Congratulations,
Maria


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I'm prefacing this with: This will be my final milestone thread. Maybe not forever, but at least until I hit like a million books.
> 
> But as of right now, I've officially sold 100, 125 books since April 15, 2010.
> 
> I'm saying this because A) I'm very excited, B) I never thought I would sell this many books, and C) so many people still believe that self-published authors can't make it and aren't making it.


Amanda, as they used to say on PERFECT STRANGERS.... "Now is the time when we do the dance of joy!" 

To be translated as: Yes, quite happy for you!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Brilliant!  You are very inspirational for the rest of us!


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

And there is much (well-deserved!) rejoicing


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I picked up LETTERS TO ELISE when I saw it was available, and bought my wife a gift-copy for her Kindle as well.

I also promo'd your achievement on my blog:

http://www.scriptsuperhero.com/2010/12/26/former-interviewee-passes-100k/


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

*You go, girl. *















And keep sharing!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Amanda.
Ann


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I knew you would make it before the year was out. Your an inspiration Amanda, and personally, I would love to continue hearing how well your doing. It gives me hope.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

That truly is fantastic Amanda, and inspiring to us all (well, except the usual percentage of miserable grizzle guts who want to complain about everything). Congrats!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> But as of right now, I've officially sold 100, 125 books since April 15, 2010.


Amanda, your success is motivational to many people. You have hit the right combination of issues: right audience; right author; right talent and in quick order made a dream come true. So, as you alluded to the other day, you should reap the rewards of your success in short order. Now the tough decisions might come your way and you will have to make those choices Joe Konrath is always addressing . . . big sum of money right now, or even more money in the longer haul. But at your age, the door has opened.

My sincere congratulations.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Amanda: We can tell you're not bragging! Thanks for sharing.    
These stories give us all inspiration.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Congrats Amands! Awe inspiring.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just amazing.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Good work, KBBFF.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think your figures are worth copying and pasting to all the writers I know who are still sending query letters to agents and publishers 
Big Congrats


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Bravo, Amanda!  It's the opposite of bragging.  It is like saying to all who aspire:  Look what is possible!

Thanks for sharing.  Consuelo


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldn't stop sharing...as you can see we are....

1) Very happy for you
2) Like knowing what is possible
3) Appreciate the information exchange.

You've done fantastically, and I can't wait to see where your career goes from here. Your success is well deserved.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome! Keep sharing, Amanda. You are a true inspiration.

Linda


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

this is inspirational. congrats


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

That is absolutely fantastic, Amanda! I'm very happy for you. I'll bet the million hits by the end of 2011. No joke.


Take care!

J.M.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant, Amanda. And, as others have said, we know you're not bragging. You're an inspiration.

I detect a blog post from JAK coming on


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing, astonishing, and absolutely awesome! So stoked for you!!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Very, very cool.  Congrats!   And thank you for sharing.  Your numbers are proof that indie publishing can be a very successful path.


----------



## sandynight (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome!   Congrats! Thanks for sharing


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

If you don't share then who will we quote when people say indies don't sell?   

Well done, I can't even imagine what that must feel like.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

It's hard to believe that's even possible for an indie!  That's a staggering amount of books sold!!  Congratulations!!!  

Dawn


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm glad you shared! The key is your fantastic writing. You're dang good at what you do. 

congrats.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> I wouldn't stop sharing...as you can see we are....
> 
> 1) Very happy for you
> 2) Like knowing what is possible
> ...


This exactly! Congrats Amanda!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fantastic, Amanda. Congratulations!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

If anybody deserves to have that amount of sales, it's you, Amanda!  Congrats!!!!  

People can knock indie publishing all they want--but we're selling.  People like our work.  That's what's important.  And your numbers are important and confirms that.


----------



## Kelvin (Oct 17, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I'm prefacing this with: This will be my final milestone thread. Maybe not forever, but at least until I hit like a million books.
> 
> But as of right now, I've officially sold 100, 125 books since April 15, 2010.
> 
> I'm saying this because A) I'm very excited, B) I never thought I would sell this many books, and C) so many people still believe that self-published authors can't make it and aren't making it.


Congrats. I'm so excited. What's the secret?


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Please allow me to say, HOLY CRAP!

Congratulations!


----------



## Lori Devoti (Oct 26, 2010)

Well deserved! I loved Switched. 
Lori


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

You're right, Amanda.  Your numbers are proof that Indies ARE and CAN make it.  Thank you for sharing the news.  I hope you had yourself ONE AMAZING PAR-TAY!  

Karen


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Well done Amanda!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Amanda. I am _SOOoooo_ happy for you. 100,000+ copies is just absolutely incredible.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome. You're the second author I've known that's hit that number, and you did it in half the time.

Think HARD before signing with a traditional publisher. If the offer is less than a million per book, you can do better on your own.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

For some, I never get the idea they're bragging. You're one of those. This is incredibly inspirational. 

Congratulations on your success and may it just be the beginning for you.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I'm prefacing this with: This will be my final milestone thread. Maybe not forever, but at least until I hit like a million books.
> 
> But as of right now, I've officially sold 100, 125 books since April 15, 2010.


So it'll be maybe a few months before your next milestone thread 

And this is just the beginning for you. Congratulations!!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Absolutely brilliant, Amanda. And, as others have said, we know you're not bragging. You're an inspiration.
> 
> I detect a blog post from JAK coming on


And if not, I may have to pick up his slack .


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Amanda, that's amazing! Congratulations, and thank you for sharing the numbers. You're an inspiration!


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations Amanda. Any marketing tips to share with the rest of us?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

_*Amanda !!*_ *I hope you sell a million copies soon!
*

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you, Amanda, and congrats on hitting this amazing milestone!  I'm really glad that you have been so open about your numbers and your experiences, and I never saw it as bragging.  It's really been a huge inspiration, just knowing that it's possible to sell that many ebooks.  I always look forward to seeing your posts here.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic news Amanda, thanks for sharing with us.

Mel


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

w00t!!!

I'm very happy for you!

plus

WHERE'S THE 3rd BOOK IN THE TRYELL SERIES


----------



## cahocking (Nov 8, 2010)

YABBADABBADOOOOOO! I love to hear success stories, it is encouraging and inspiring, and especially good when it's happening to a namesake. I'm hoping it's in the Hocking genes - after all, it was a Hocking (Silas K Hocking) who sold the first ever million copies of a book in history with "Her Benny". I'm currently looking into whether or not I'm a descendent. This NEED to write has to come from somewhere. If your name comes up in the search, I'll let you know.
Keep on keeping on!
Kind Regards
Carole


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Woohooo!!!  Way to go, Amanda!!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

My jaw is on the floor...    Congratulations on an amazing achievement!


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, Amanda. That is incredible!!!!
Please keep us updated on your milestones. 
I love to hear it!!!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Woot!  Congratulations!!

I love it when you share numbers.  Don't stop.  We know it's not bragging.  We're all inspired by your success!  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done indeed.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations, Amanda! I've always loved hearing about your milestones 

Sandy


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

That's fabulous, Amanda! Huge congratulations.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Amanda. For the few who feel these kind of posts are bragging, that's _their _issue. You are truly an inspiration and a guiding light for those of us trying to do the best we can in a very tough business. Because of you and others sharing your numbers, the rest of us can see what is possible.

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Whoever said you'll reach 1 mil by the end of 2011, I hope they're right!

Thank you for blasting the doors down, and _please_ keep sharing. Those of us responding to this thread clearly love to hear about the successes.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing girl!  Keep it up!  I sent you a FB message about doing an interview on my blog if you're interested!  It would be amazing to do the interview now that you've hit the magic number!

Let me know!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> If you don't share then who will we quote when people say indies don't sell?


I second that! Congrats, Amanda.

Paul


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Amanda, didn't you say 50,000 a couple of weeks ago? Are they selling that fast now? Wow!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Amanda, didn't you say 50,000 a couple of weeks ago? Are they selling that fast now? Wow!


Yeah, I hit 50,000 the first couple days in December (can't remember which day for sure yet). So yes, they've really taken off this month.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn, way to go.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Yeah, I hit 50,000 the first couple days in December (can't remember which day for sure yet). So yes, they've really taken off this month.


Holy dooley, 50000-odd in less than a month That's more than awesome.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Amanda!

You deserve your success. You've worked hard. You write very well, and your work connects with readers.

I can't even imagine how far you will eventually go with this....

Incredible!!

All the best.  

Nancy


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

50,000 in a month?  Yikes.  I'd be happy with 50,000 in a career.  Of course when your books get made into movies, 50,000 people will go see them in a day.  

Congrats.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Wonderful news!! Congrats!!  And, you know, even if you had decided to brag - really, you'd be justified! 

Great Job!

Terri


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cool!  Congratulations!  

PS:  Did you ever get that message I sent you a week or so ago?

'Grats again - and I wouldn't blame you if you DID brag


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love hearing about your sales. It never seems like bragging, but a genuine and generous sharing of what is possible.

Your article on your blog is great too!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> I love hearing about your sales. It never seems like bragging, but a genuine and generous sharing of what is possible.
> 
> Your article on your blog is great too!


Agreed. Amanda's one of the most humble people out there, and that's why I respect the heck outta her---that, and she's an awesome writer.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Magnificent! That is an amazing accomplishment. 

Here's to even more sales in 2011! 

Cheers, Karen


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations!

It doesn't sound like you are bragging too me.

I like hearing about how successful you are as it gives me hope and shows what is possible for a self published author to achieve.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanda, that's wonderful!  
You're an inspiration.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

You just keep doing better and better.  This is amazing!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Yeah, I hit 50,000 the first couple days in December (can't remember which day for sure yet). So yes, they've really taken off this month.


50,000 in less than a month, Amanda, that is a record that will be hard for other Indies to break! Fantastic.

Ann


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Amanda, that's so awesome!  Congratulations.  You keep writing books and they will sell!

What an amazing feat.  I'm glad to say I knew you at the beginning of your journey and it's been a great inspiration to all authors, indie or traditional.

Deb


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm completely in awe!! 50,000 in 1 month is amazing - I'm just coming up on that number after 2 years!!  I "have" to ask you a question though.  Do you think you should raise your prices?  It seems that the books are selling due to word-of-mouth and  they must be good enough for people to be willing to may more than $1 or $3.  

The only reason I say this is I've done some experimenting and my sales actually went DOWN when I changed the price point to $2.99 (from $4.95).  I now have them back up at $4.95 for the "older books" and $6.95 for the latest release and I should hit 10,000 this month.

Just food for thought...I just want to see you maximize all those numbers with a better "take".


----------



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

100,000

thats truly great ! congrats . Was marketing important ?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Please keep sharing because we look up to you!    

From your sales I feel so much better knowing there is an audience out there, and there's a sliver of a chance we'll all make it that big (even if it takes us 'til we're 100 years old)!

Congrats!!


----------

